# Strikers oc



## Speed (Jan 19, 2018)

AR out at strikers? Who would be fill in for the 2003 ECNL?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 20, 2018)

AR out?   Aside from that ecnl team, did they have any teams left?
Their g07 team isn’t coming back. 
What really happened over there?  They lost most of their coaches/teams last year.  But why?


----------



## Speed (Jan 20, 2018)

We were a defector, new DOC didn't renew coach contracts. Didn't handle it well with parents or coaches.


----------



## Josep (Jan 21, 2018)

Who is new DOC?


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 29, 2018)

Strikers OC lose coaches EVERY year.
Is AR really gone? Shocker.


----------



## broshark (Jan 29, 2018)

I hear a few girls from Albion might be looking for a team...


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 29, 2018)

So what happened?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Jan 29, 2018)

broshark said:


> I hear a few girls from Albion might be looking for a team...


Not a far drive to striker ECNL for you. 
Quit throwing stones when we know who you are dude


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jan 29, 2018)

AR traded in the black and red for the neon yellow and Blue


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 29, 2018)

NO wayyyyyy


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> NO wayyyyyy


If it’s true, I’m guessing it went like this.

Blues:  “we have teams”
AR: “I have fields”
In unison: “Deal”


----------



## jojosoccer (Jan 29, 2018)

Ahh
Yes
That makes sense


----------



## Speed (Jan 29, 2018)

What fields do they have?


----------



## broshark (Jan 30, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Not a far drive to striker ECNL for you.
> Quit throwing stones when we know who you are dude


who am I?  DM is fine.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 30, 2018)

broshark said:


> who am I?  DM is fine.


Dungeon Master? Lol


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 12, 2018)

Speed said:


> AR out at strikers? Who would be fill in for the 2003 ECNL?


Looks like KT (the current director of coaching for Strikers FC North) will coach the '05s.  Wonder about the older girls.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like Strikers is moving North up the 5 freeway a bit.


----------



## AFC (Mar 12, 2018)

Strikers OC is no longer and Strikers North is now have ECNL status


----------



## gkrent (Mar 12, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> AR traded in the black and red for the neon yellow and Blue


This post *has* to be tongue in cheek, if its not I don't believe it for one second!  LOL!!


----------



## transplant (Mar 12, 2018)

My DD informed me tonight that OC strikers & Blues were combining.  News from a friend at strikers.  Not that I would take my DD as a reliable source - but she and her friends are not reading the forums.....anyone have anything more on this rumor?


----------



## Sparky9 (Mar 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Looks like Strikers is moving North up the 5 freeway a bit.


5 north to 57 north to Imperial Highway. Left on Imperial


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 13, 2018)

transplant said:


> My DD informed me tonight that OC strikers & Blues were combining.  News from a friend at strikers.  Not that I would take my DD as a reliable source - but she and her friends are not reading the forums.....anyone have anything more on this rumor?


Heard something similar: AR + two G02 Flight 1 teams/coaches to Blues.  ECNL teams to Strikers FC North.


----------



## gkrent (Mar 13, 2018)

I also heard AR moving to Florida!  I am shocked he would team up with TB


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 13, 2018)

gkrent said:


> I also heard AR moving to Florida!  I am shocked he would team up with TB


I heard something about the DOC going to FL.  Maybe that's where that came from.


----------



## AFC (Mar 13, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I heard something about the DOC going to FL.  Maybe that's where that came from.


AR was not a DOC at Strikers OC. I hear DOC is moving to FL.


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 13, 2018)

AFC said:


> AR was not a DOC at Strikers OC. I hear DOC is moving to FL.


Yep.  That's what I was saying. Seems the rumor about the DOC's future got mixed up with AR's somehow.


----------



## transplant (Mar 13, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Heard something similar: AR + two G02 Flight 1 teams/coaches to Blues.  ECNL teams to Strikers FC North.


So - OC Strikers lives on, AR to Blues with a couple of teams and the DOC to Florida (that would be HB?).  That is a lot of moving parts - socal soccer world at its "best" 

I wonder why just a few select G02 teams with AR to Blues?  Was he even coaching those teams?


----------



## Josep (Mar 13, 2018)

Question is did he take TP with him?   She was the coach of the 02s.


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 13, 2018)

Josep said:


> Question is did he take TP with him?   She was the coach of the 02s.


Both G02 teams/coaches but apparently with TP continuing to coach her current ECNL teams too.


----------



## Josep (Mar 13, 2018)

So how ecnl?  Bakers aren’t rolling over for that team.


----------



## SocalPapa (Mar 13, 2018)

Josep said:


> So how ecnl?  Bakers aren’t rolling over for that team.


TP's ECNL teams are going to Strikers FC North not Blues.


----------



## AFC (Mar 14, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> TP's ECNL teams are going to Strikers FC North not Blues.


I don't know about "going". Strikers North got ECNL, however it doesn't mean teams from OC will go up North for training. I also doubt that they will be able to keep any fields they had in OC. My guess will be that some players will go and some will start looking for a local teams.


----------



## transplant (Mar 14, 2018)

AFC said:


> I don't know about "going". Strikers North got ECNL, however it doesn't mean teams from OC will go up North for training. I also doubt that they will be able to keep any fields they had in OC. My guess will be that some players will go and some will start looking for a local teams.


Are you saying Strikers OC lost their fields all together or Striker North won't retain/use the fields that were being used by the ECNL team. 

Agreed it will be another hear of shuffling teams for the 2002 girls.  Really feel bad for the groups in this age range - from Jan.1 birth year change 2 years ago & DA addition last year the 2001 - 2003 range has had nothing but chaos.  Lucky are the ones who have a team that is stable & they are happy with....


----------



## Josep (Mar 14, 2018)

The 2002 really hasn’t had any challenges.  They stayed ECNL or some went DA during age change and now they are set up in their sophomore/junior year for success as the top age group of their DA pairing (02-03).  

You only underwent chaos as an 02 with AR, and frankly thats the case under AR for many years regardless of US soccer changes. 

The big question is what happens to his 03 squad?   They aren’t going to strikers north.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 14, 2018)

Josep said:


> The 2002 really hasn’t had any challenges.  They stayed ECNL or some went DA during age change and now they are set up in their sophomore/junior year for success as the top age group of their DA pairing (02-03).
> 
> You only underwent chaos as an 02 with AR, and frankly thats the case under AR for many years regardless of US soccer changes.
> 
> The big question is what happens to his 03 squad?   They aren’t going to strikers north.


Aren’t there at least two other ECNL clubs who train either at the same facilities or within a few miles away that these girls could go to?


----------



## Dos Equis (Mar 14, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Aren’t there at least two other ECNL clubs who train either at the same facilities or within a few miles away that these girls could go to?


Understand uncertainty around the 01/03 age groups since AR is listed as head coach. But seems unlikely that 02 teams break up given the success TP has achieved in a short time. From what I hear, more likely she keeps her teams together in ECNL, perhaps picks up a few more, and the shield on the uniform ...


----------



## Speed (Mar 19, 2018)

transplant said:


> Are you saying Strikers OC lost their fields all together or Striker North won't retain/use the fields that were being used by the ECNL team.
> 
> Agreed it will be another hear of shuffling teams for the 2002 girls.  Really feel bad for the groups in this age range - from Jan.1 birth year change 2 years ago & DA addition last year the 2001 - 2003 range has had nothing but chaos.  Lucky are the ones who have a team that is stable & they are happy with....


Agree, I don't want to use bad words on here but we were immensely effected. Without saying it it's a Sh## sho##


----------



## Speed (Mar 19, 2018)

Ghat


Josep said:


> The 2002 really hasn’t had any challenges.  They stayed ECNL or some went DA during age change and now they are set up in their sophomore/junior year for success as the top age group of their DA pairing (02-03).
> 
> You only underwent chaos as an 02 with AR, and frankly thats the case under AR for many years regardless of US soccer changes.
> 
> The big question is what happens to his 03 squad?   They aren’t going to strikers north.


thats the infamous question


----------



## Speed (Apr 9, 2018)

so, both AR and TP listed as blue and gold coaches on their website. anyone know what happened to their teams?


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 9, 2018)

Speed said:


> so, both AR and TP listed as blue and gold coaches on their website. anyone know what happened to their teams?


Heard TP will remain with her teams (ECNLs to Strikers North/G02 Flight 1 to Blues).  Not sure about AR but seems likely he continues to coach at least his '01 ECNL team under a similar arrangement. But that's pure speculation.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 9, 2018)

They're all going to Surf, or merge with Surf, or being bought out by Surf,....


----------



## gkrent (Apr 10, 2018)

Anyone who has spent any time listening to AR over the last 10 years know how incredulous this is!  Hopefully TP is happy and so are the girls involved!


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

Any teams going to Blues will be picked a part and players from all teams will be placed accordingly.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Does the entire Strikers group of clubs win the award for "Least Up to Date Website"?


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

Their web site has ALWAYS been like that.
AR can’t communicate worth beans- the web site follows his lead


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Any teams going to Blues will be picked a part and players from all teams will be placed accordingly.


According to my sources there are only 2 teams going to Blues with both expected to stay largely in tact, including coaches.


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

Of course they say they will stay in tact.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 10, 2018)

Offers/commitments have already been made.


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

Welcome to the Blues!
Players will be moved at any point due to the Blues culture, family....
I know of parents that tried to stop their Dds move to play on the other team and it is ignored- there is the door....I know of players that just didn’t show up for the team the Blues said to go play on.... and then they had no playing time - on any team. Parents always try to debate their way .... to no avail.
There will be movement.....even with a contract.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Welcome to the Blues!
> Players will be moved at any point due to the Blues culture, family....
> I know of parents that tried to stop their Dds move to play on the other team and it is ignored- there is the door....I know of players that just didn’t show up for the team the Blues said to go play on.... and then they had no playing time - on any team. Parents always try to debate their way .... to no avail.
> There will be movement.....even with a contract.


It's about time we had a good Blues bashing thread around here.  Take some of the heat off of Surf for a bit!!!


----------



## Monkey (Apr 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Welcome to the Blues!
> Players will be moved at any point due to the Blues culture, family....
> I know of parents that tried to stop their Dds move to play on the other team and it is ignored- there is the door....I know of players that just didn’t show up for the team the Blues said to go play on.... and then they had no playing time - on any team. Parents always try to debate their way .... to no avail.
> There will be movement.....even with a contract.





timbuck said:


> It's about time we had a good Blues bashing thread around here.  Take some of the heat off of Surf for a bit!!!


@jojosoccer - How does your director feel about you as a coach, bashing another club?  Jealous that you cannot get the players the Blues gets?


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m not bashing another club.
I’m stating that some players from Strikers OC/Blues May be moved to another Blues team.
The cream rises to the top.
Some current Blues players may go to the Strikers OC/Blues team.
It’s how it works there. 
And the best part is that the club has the last say- not the parents.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Welcome to the Blues!
> Players will be moved at any point due to the Blues culture, family....
> I know of parents that tried to stop their Dds move to play on the other team and it is ignored- there is the door....I know of players that just didn’t show up for the team the Blues said to go play on.... and then they had no playing time - on any team. Parents always try to debate their way .... to no avail.
> There will be movement.....even with a contract.


Ah, I thought you were saying Blues intended to break up the teams.  From the families I personally know involved in this transition I can confirm that isn't the case.  As for any given individual player from TP's team being moved to other Blues teams, that would likely be a positive development for the player.  TP's team was SCDSL Europa.  Blues' other teams are SCDSL Champions, ECNL and DA.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 10, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Welcome to the Blues!
> Players will be moved at any point due to the Blues culture, family....
> I know of parents that tried to stop their Dds move to play on the other team and it is ignored- there is the door....I know of players that just didn’t show up for the team the Blues said to go play on.... and then they had no playing time - on any team. Parents always try to debate their way .... to no avail.
> There will be movement.....even with a contract.





jojosoccer said:


> I’m not bashing another club.
> I’m stating that some players from Strikers OC/Blues May be moved to another Blues team.
> The cream rises to the top.
> Some current Blues players may go to the Strikers OC/Blues team.
> ...


No what you are saying is that the Blues will ignore your cotract and put your kid anywhere they want them to play. And if you complain they will ignore you, not play your kid regardless of talent and tell you to go find another club.

The one thing you got right is that the cream rises to the top, which explains your current position and the fact that no one will ever list you as one of the better coaches in SD.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 10, 2018)

IMO The Blues are the top girls club in SoCal, and have been for the last 15 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Dominic said:


> IMO The Blues are the top girls club in SoCal, and have been for the last 15 years.


You are probably right, but that Baker dude needs to chill, the 02 coach.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, but that Baker dude needs to chill, the 02 coach.


Did you know Baker was with the Slammers long ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Did you know Baker was with the Slammers long ago.


No, isn't there 2 of them?


----------



## Dominic (Apr 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, isn't there 2 of them?


Yes, actually I think 3.


----------



## Info (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, but that Baker dude needs to chill, the 02 coach.


Not sure if it's the same blues 02 coach but my friends daughter had a bad experience.  She was recruited by the Blues coach and the family decided to go to another ECNL team.  Any coach would just say good luck.   This blues coach decided to wish them failure and very mean message about their future.  Great team and I am sure that he is a great coach but definitely an ayhole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Yes, actually I think 3.


I know they are very successful as far as teams go, but I wonder if the girls and parents like the club?


----------



## outside! (Apr 11, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Not sure if it's the same blues 02 coach but my friends daughter had a bad experience.  She was recruited by the Blues coach and the family decided to go to another ECNL team.  Any coach would just say good luck.   This blues coach decided to wish them failure and very mean message about their future.  Great team and I am sure that he is a great coach but definitely an ayhole.


This coach should be named. This is the kind of information that should be made public. Any coach that acts this way is not a great coach.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 11, 2018)

outside! said:


> This coach should be named. This is the kind of information that should be made public. Any coach that acts this way is not a great coach.


I think things like this happen more often than you would think.
I heard of an 07 player who was deciding between 2 clubs (Well, her parents were deciding.).  They picked club B.  Coach from club A said "That's too bad.  We are going to crush you every time we play you."


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 11, 2018)

Info said:


>


Not much mystery to what the announcement will be.  Strikers FC North has been public for a while now about it taking over FC OC's ECNL teams.

1) Web page has ECNL links:  https://www.strikersfcnorth.com/news_article/show/905490?referrer_id=952847

2) Team names updated on YSR:


3) And even starting to publish ECNL tryout info:   http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/strikers-fc-ecnl-g2005-tryouts.14524/#post-179664


----------



## Info (Apr 11, 2018)

Strikers ECNL is Strikers FC (Irvine). It will remain that way. Strikers North plays in SCDSL. They are separate entities.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 11, 2018)

Why wouldn’t Strikers MV and Stikers OC merge together?


----------



## RedHawk (Apr 11, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why wouldn’t Strikers MV and Stikers OC merge together?


Because there’s nothing left of strikers OC....and AR


----------



## timbuck (Apr 11, 2018)

RedHawk said:


> Because there’s nothing left of strikers OC....and AR


Then what is Strikers North taking over?  Surely Strikers MV could use a coach or 2 and some players.


----------



## RedHawk (Apr 11, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Then what is Strikers North taking over?  Surely Strikers MV could use a coach or 2 and some players.


Strikers north is taking over the management of the ECNL arm of Strikers Irvine. If someone knows different I would love to hear it


----------



## Speed (Apr 11, 2018)

Are there many girls teams even at MV? If any?


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Apr 11, 2018)

Strikers FC Irvine is the main/original club, franchises like North, MV and OC were clubs under former names that joined Strikers but got to still run things their way. 

The ECNL program is basically it’s own little part of the Strikers club as well but has had different franchise DOC’s run it over the years. You had the Carmago’s run it at one point while they also ran their own Strikers Cerritos franchise (this was before they became CDA Slammers). AR then ran it while also being the head of Strikers OC. Now that Strikers OC imploded due to the mass coach/player exodus over the past couple of years, AR is now joining Blues.

Now it’s going to have the leadership of Strikers North step in to salvage and run the ECNL program with coaches like RF and KT from the North franchise. 

Whoever ran it over the years, and moving forward, doesn’t change the fact that it’s the Strikers FC ECNL program.

....... or that’s my take on it anyway!


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 11, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Strikers FC Irvine is the main/original club, franchises like North, MV and OC were clubs under former names that joined Strikers but got to still run things their way.
> 
> The ECNL program is basically it’s own little part of the Strikers club as well but has had different franchise DOC’s run it over the years. You had the Carmago’s run it at one point while they also ran their own Strikers Cerritos franchise (this was before they became CDA Slammers). AR then ran it while also being the head of Strikers OC. Now that Strikers OC imploded due to the mass coach/player exodus over the past couple of years, AR is now joining Blues.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "salvage."  Strikers' ECNL teams are, for the most part, doing well and TP, despite also coaching for Blues next season, will continue to coach her Strikers ECNL teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 11, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I wouldn't say "salvage."  Strikers' ECNL teams are, for the most part, doing well and TP, despite also coaching for Blues next season, will continue to coach her Strikers ECNL teams.


I believe the reference was more towards the direction of the organization.  Their ‘04 team has not won a game yet.


----------



## Soccer (Apr 11, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Strikers FC Irvine is the main/original club, franchises like North, MV and OC were clubs under former names that joined Strikers but got to still run things their way.
> 
> The ECNL program is basically it’s own little part of the Strikers club as well but has had different franchise DOC’s run it over the years. You had the Carmago’s run it at one point while they also ran their own Strikers Cerritos franchise (this was before they became CDA Slammers). AR then ran it while also being the head of Strikers OC. Now that Strikers OC imploded due to the mass coach/player exodus over the past couple of years, AR is now joining Blues.
> 
> ...


1 billion percent correct


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Apr 11, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I wouldn't say "salvage."  Strikers' ECNL teams are, for the most part, doing well and TP, despite also coaching for Blues next season, will continue to coach her Strikers ECNL teams.


Sorry, I meant salvage in regards to the situation of the program is in having new leadership, wasn’t meant as a comment on any of the individual teams. 

Looking at the teams, TP does 2 ECNL teams this season but one of them is the oldest so I’m assuming the majority of those players will be graduating out. When you say she will continue to coach her ‘teams’ my guess is you mean she will keep her 02s and then take over what will be the new oldest group which would mean AR’s current 01 team with any returning players she has from the current 99/00 group? Both of these teams seem to be around or just over a .500 record and in the middle of the pack in conference so I’m sure they’ll do fine next year, especially with the weaker clubs they are adding from Arizona.

Looks like the 04s are the only team that has really struggled and I have no idea what they would have in the pipeline for 05 & 06 next season.

The bigger question might be what the 03s are doing next season as that’s the only team who are doing really really well. If AR is going to Blues, I’d be surprised if he didn’t try and take some players with and/or some might just naturally look elsewhere with all the changes. I’m sure Blues would want to bring in the top players on that team.

I suppose it’s just a matter of watch this space.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 12, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Sorry, I meant salvage in regards to the situation of the program is in having new leadership, wasn’t meant as a comment on any of the individual teams.
> 
> Looking at the teams, TP does 2 ECNL teams this season but one of them is the oldest so I’m assuming the majority of those players will be graduating out. When you say she will continue to coach her ‘teams’ my guess is you mean she will keep her 02s and then take over what will be the new oldest group which would mean AR’s current 01 team with any returning players she has from the current 99/00 group? Both of these teams seem to be around or just over a .500 record and in the middle of the pack in conference so I’m sure they’ll do fine next year, especially with the weaker clubs they are adding from Arizona.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't describe this transition as a "salvage" operation in any respect.   First, Strikers haven't been dominant, but as an ECNL program they have a good overall record of fielding quality teams.  Consider the average SW Conference's rankings among each club's 5 teams this season:

1. Slammers 3
2. Heat 3.8
3. So Cal blues 4.2
*4. Strikers 4.8 *
5. Surf 5
6. Arsenal 5.4
7. West Coast 5.4
8. Sereno 6
9. Del Mar 7.4

Take out the U14 teams and Strikers is second only to Slammers:

1. Slammers 3.25
*2. Strikers 3.75*
3. Heat 4.5
4. So Cal Blues 4.5
5. Arsenal 4.75
6. Surf 5.25
7. West Coast 5.4
8. Sereno 6
9. Del Mar 8

As @Kicker4Life mentioned, the U14 team is winless. But I wouldn't take that as significantly worse of an omen than Surf's winless U17 team.

Second, AR moved to Blues so management had to change.  As you mentioned, Strikers' ECNL management has changed before.  And from what I've seen the Blues are accommodating the Strikers to minimize disruption (including allowing TP to coach for both clubs).  I'd be shocked if they then turned around and raided the Strikers' rosters.  That'd be a hell of a Machiavellian move.


----------



## SimpleSoccer (Apr 12, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> I wouldn't describe what's happening as a "salvage" operation in any respect.   First, Strikers haven't been dominant, but as an ECNL program they have a good overall record of fielding quality teams.  Consider the average SW Conference's rankings among each club's 5 teams this season:
> 
> 1. Slammers 3
> 2. Heat 3.8
> ...


Definitely a valid point but it is a bit of a different situation when talking about the Surf or Blues teams that may be struggling as they are their B teams in those age groups.
The one age group where both clubs have their top team in ECNL (2002), they are in 1st and 2nd Place. Blues 01 is also their top team in the age group and are top as well. What’s most impressive is Slammers are the top overall club in the SW conference and it’s their B teams as well!

Also hard to say rule out the 04 age group as that’s a returning one next year, would make more sense to say take out the oldest age group if you are looking at projections for the following season/where a club is at.

Other issue is the building of the teams for the new age groups next season like the 05s as clubs like Slammers and Surf have a large player pool to draw from. Strikers, along with some of the other clubs aren’t so fortunate. For example, I’m pretty sure the current Surf, Blues or Slammers 05 B teams which will likely becoming their ECNL teams next season and the Heat or Arsenal A teams would currently beat the top Strikers teams at the different franchises. But that could of course all change with the right coaches/recruiting/structure put in place. Again only time will tell.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 12, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Definitely a valid point but it is a bit of a different situation when talking about the Surf or Blues teams that may be struggling as they are their B teams in those age groups.
> The one age group where both clubs have their top team in ECNL (2002), they are in 1st and 2nd Place. Blues 01 is also their top team in the age group and are top as well. What’s most impressive is Slammers are the top overall club in the SW conference and it’s their B teams as well!
> 
> Also hard to say rule out the 04 age group as that’s a returning one next year, would make more sense to say take out the oldest age group if you are looking at projections for the following season/where a club is at.
> ...


Still 4th if you take out the oldest age group instead (but now tied with Surf):

Slammers 2.75
So Cal Blues 3.25
Heat 4.25
* Strikers 4.75 *
Surf 4.75
Arsenal 5.4
West Coast 6
Del Mar 7
Sereno 7.25

Being a club's A team doesn't necessarily give you an advantage (see Del Mar, Sereno).  But I agree Slammers' ability to attract such a deep collection of top talent is impressive.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 13, 2018)

The current 04 team is leaving with KF and going to CDA Whittier and the Rangers 04 White team will become the 04 ECNL team next season


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 13, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> The current 04 team is leaving with KF and going to CDA Whittier and the Rangers 04 White team will become the 04 ECNL team next season


I was wondering about that because KF's 02 Strikers North team showed up on the National Cup schedule as CDA Slammers.  Makes sense now.  

Rangers White was the top CSL squad and went to PK's with Arsenal ECNL in National Cup (KF had lost to them 0-5 in ECNL). So on paper Strikers should be stronger next season.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm looking for few girls Strikers jerseys. Is anyone leaving willing to donate them? Send me PM please.


----------



## Info (Apr 18, 2018)

> Strikers FC ECNL are proud to Announce its 2018-2019 ECNL Coaching Staff. Everyone is looking forward to the new beginning and a positive future for the program. Contact us for tryouts and program information


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 18, 2018)

SimpleSoccer said:


> Looking at the teams, TP does 2 ECNL teams this season but one of them is the oldest so I’m assuming the majority of those players will be graduating out. When you say she will continue to coach her ‘teams’ my guess is you mean she will keep her 02s and then take over what will be the new oldest group which would mean AR’s current 01 team with any returning players she has from the current 99/00 group?


Your assumption was correct.  TP will coach the 01/00 team.  Should be very strong next year.  And with all the turmoil in the dual GDA/ECNL clubs today, TP might be poised to pick up some top players for her Blues '02 team as well.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/so-cal-blues-02-girls.14796/

The Rangers White team's coach isn't listed though. Is his roster moving without him, @Penalty Kicks Stink?  Seems unlikely.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 18, 2018)

And it looks AR will be coaching 2 DA teams and 1 ECNL team at Blues next season...


----------



## Josep (Apr 18, 2018)

Does BH have an A license?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 18, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Your assumption was correct.  TP will coach the 01/00 team.  Should be very strong next year.  And with all the turmoil in the dual GDA/ECNL clubs today, TP might be poised to pick up some top players for her Blues '02 team as well.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/so-cal-blues-02-girls.14796/
> 
> The Rangers White team's coach isn't listed though. Is his roster moving without him, @Penalty Kicks Stink?  Seems unlikely.


Did you look at the post right above yours?


----------



## Josep (Apr 18, 2018)

What are Pats and OC Surf doing?  Does this mean there is a second 03 DA league?


----------



## Buckyballer (Apr 18, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Your assumption was correct.  TP will coach the 01/00 team.  Should be very strong next year.  And with all the turmoil in the dual GDA/ECNL clubs today, TP might be poised to pick up some top players for her Blues '02 team as well.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/so-cal-blues-02-girls.14796/
> 
> The Rangers White team's coach isn't listed though. Is his roster moving without him, @Penalty Kicks Stink?  Seems unlikely.


Coach stayed at Rangers and 13 of the 16 girls went to Strikers.  1 left soccer, 1 is looking at DA and 1 is on the fence.  We are optimistic that it will all work out for the girls.


----------



## Josep (Apr 18, 2018)

SocalPapa said:


> Your assumption was correct.  TP will coach the 01/00 team.  Should be very strong next year.  And with all the turmoil in the dual GDA/ECNL clubs today, TP might be poised to pick up some top players for her Blues '02 team as well.  http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/so-cal-blues-02-girls.14796/
> 
> .



TP is picking up top players for the 4th team at the club at the age group?  Farrell’s team listed ahead of hers which are all behind Baker and Bobaks squads.


----------



## SocalPapa (Apr 18, 2018)

Josep said:


> TP is picking up top players for the 4th team at the club at the age group?  Farrell’s team listed ahead of hers which are all behind Baker and I Bobaks squads.


1) The SCDSL soccer teams on that chart are listed in alphabetical order. That’s not a ranking.

2) Blues’ ECNL team is the top ‘02 team in the country so every other team would be behind them.

3) DA is an attraction, but the 02/03 team will have a full ‘03 roster that is fighting for spots on that team. I doubt there will be many openings, if any, for ‘02s. (At Blues or any club.)

So if you are an ‘02 ECNL-quality player whose team has just lost its ECNL franchise it seems not too bad an option to play for the Blues and be trained by an A licensed coach like TP.  She has ECNL carded players on her roster now.  I expect she’ll end up with some more players of that caliber, yes.


----------

